# İç ve Dış Tehditler > iRAN Oğuz Türkleri: Güney Azerbaycan, Batı Azerbaycan, Doğu Azerbaycan (Başkent Rey: Tehran) >  Ruslar bu uçakla dünyaya meydan okudu

## bozok

*Ruslar bu uçakla dünyaya meydan okudu*

*29.01.2010 / HüRRİYET GZT.*



_ABD'nin askeri havacılık alanındaki başarılarına karşılık vermek isteyen Rusya, yeni bir savaş uçağı geliştirdi. Rusya uçağın 45 dakikalık deneme uçuşunun başarılı olduğunu açıkladı._


*RUSYA'NIN YENİ GURURU*

Rus uçak imalatçısı Sukhoi şirketinin Sözcüsü Olga Kayukova, 5. nesil savaş uçağı olarak adlandırdıkları uçağın bugün 45 *dakika* uçtuğunu belirtti. Kayukova,* "Uçağın performansı iyiydi. Bu uçuştaki tüm beklentilerimiz karşılandı"* dedi.

Kayukovo, T-50 savaş uçağının Rusya'nın uzak doğusundaki Komsomolsk-on-Amur bölgesinden havalandığını ve 45 dakika boyunca *başarılı* bir uçuş gerçekleştirdiğini söyledi. 


...

----------

